# Moose Hunt



## hossthehermit (Jan 18, 2011)

Ran across pics from a moose hunt back in 1999. 642 lb., 13 point

View attachment 168788


View attachment 168789


View attachment 168790


Guess I can't make 'em show up in the post. Oh, well


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jan 18, 2011)

I've shot whitetails that big...LOL


----------



## hossthehermit (Jan 18, 2011)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> I've shot whitetails that big...LOL


 
I'm sure you have. No doubt in my mind. You certainly would not tell a lie. Or even exaggerate. You must realize, though, that on that particular hunt I only had my at the time wife along for help. Therefore I was forced to pass up several actual grown up mooses until I found a little one that I could manage myself. If I'd had my present wife along, things would have been different.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## hossthehermit (Jan 18, 2011)

Cool, gotta larn how to do that


----------



## deeker (Jan 18, 2011)

Well, 642lbs of meat?

But it still has milk on its mouth.

IF I ever draw a Utah once in a lifetime bullwinkle permit....huge IF.....

Had a big cow elk dress out at 380lbs once.....

I want to really hunt the Alaska Yukon moose.


----------



## WesternSaw (Jan 18, 2011)

*Hoss*

That's a fine looking animal to me! Where did the hunt take place? I think someone told me most of the moose hunts in the USA are a once in lifetime hunt.Is this true?I would post a few of my old moose hunt pics here to but I don't know how to move a picture from one thread to another.Also I would not want to put them up here without your okay.
Lawrence


----------



## discounthunter (Jan 18, 2011)

very cool.


----------



## WesternSaw (Jan 18, 2011)

*Moose pics*

Hi Hoss
Hope you don't get offended by me posting this on your thread.If you do i will delete no problem.Just wanted to share from one moose hunter to another.Not sure if I linked this the right way or not.I don't know how to just transfer the pictures.
Lawrence





http://www.arboristsite.com/great-outdoors/125438.htm


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Jan 18, 2011)

Well done. Nice looking moose. Conveniently on a road where it can be hoisted into a vehicle.


----------



## hossthehermit (Jan 19, 2011)

petesoldsaw said:


> That's a fine looking animal to me! Where did the hunt take place? I think someone told me most of the moose hunts in the USA are a once in lifetime hunt.Is this true?I would post a few of my old moose hunt pics here to but I don't know how to move a picture from one thread to another.Also I would not want to put them up here without your okay.
> Lawrence



Naaaaaw, I sure don't mind. Hunt was in Maine, permits are drawn in alottery thing, if ya git one ya gotta wait like 5 years before you can apply again.


----------

